# Husqvarna 570



## KeyStep (Jan 25, 2011)

I was looking at adding another saw in the 372XP range or another 7900 dolmar for my son who is now helping me log on weekends. I currently have been using a 7900 dolmar as my main saw for the past two years. However, the price for new one has really gone up and is now listed as $799. The price for a 372XP is a little less but would I probably lean toward the 7900 anyway given the weight to HP/ratio. However, I did find a NEW 570 husqvarna that is around $475? I realize this is a heavy saw with less power than both of these other saws but for the first main saw for my son at that price it might be worth buying. The weight would not be issue for him. I also read this saw while heavy is still a good overall performance saw and doesn't have the same problems of the other 575XP's. Anyone have some positive experience with this saw and if yes would you think it is a good buy for around $300 dollars cheaper than the other solid saws? Thanks.


----------



## minnnt (Jan 25, 2011)

$300 is a hell of a lot of mooney mate... for probably a second or two on a 24" log? I say go for it unless you look for a second handed 7900... Having two of the same saw would be nice though for the changeable parts within both saws...


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 25, 2011)

Just a suggestion, forget the 570. The kid would be more productive with a used 372, 7900, or even a 361/362/357/359.

Good luck on this one.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## KeyStep (Jan 25, 2011)

I was also thinking that the price difference may be too much to turn away. I have tried to find a solid used saw but so far nothing has developed and my experience has been when I did buy used I was less than satisified. Called a few other dealers and found one that would sell me a 372xp for $730 but the 7900 was higher at $849so that 570 is looking better.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 25, 2011)

How about a recently overhauled and rebuilt Dolly 6400 for 300 bucks?
Work was done by a professional saw shop, and the logging company stuck 'em with the saw when the tab came due.
If the 64cc's ain't enough you can always drop a 7900 top end on it.

Holler if ya want the info.
Somebody has to snag it before I go nuts and really piss off the wife with another saw!LOL!!!

The 570 is an overgrown 455 Rancher. Heavy and damn slow..your kid is gonna be sneaking the 7900 away from ya every time ya turn around. You'll always know where the 7900 is.LOL!!! 
Cheap enough though..and I don't think I have ever heard of anyone hear wearing one out.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think theres probably anything wrong with a 570 except for weight. 

Now I have not ran a 570 but based on my 575XP, I'm betting the 570 would pull a 24" bar with no trouble and probably stronger then a 6400. 

A brand new 70cc saw for that price sounds pretty good actually.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> I don't think theres probably anything wrong with a 570 except for weight. ......



Maybe not, not many reports on them here - just don't forget that they are based on the troubled 575xp.......

The power to weight issue alone make that model totally uninteresting! :yawn:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 26, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The power to weight issue alone make that model totally uninteresting! :yawn:


 
Yes I understand, but you forget that issue is not important to the OP. That price makes it attractive to his situation.


----------



## catman963 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmmm A Husky 570 for $475..... but you can get a 372XP for $730....  

I really think that in the long run - you would be a lot further ahead to spend the extra $250 now and have a 372!! 


I am only posting, because I am one of the few, that have actually OWNED a 570! :bang: Yes that's right - past tense!! Its a long story, but yea - I had one for a month or 2. Then I got my 385xp, and never looked back - BYE BYE 570!! Sure it cut and ran fine and a 24" bar was OK on it - but.... 


Logging sounds like a more "professional" thing, than just cutting up a little firewood here and there...... I really would not recommend a 570 to anyone - there are just so many better options out there now!!


----------



## sawfun9 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never used a 570 but it's specs are about like an 038 mag for power and weight. And a lot of people still enjoy using those.


----------



## KeyStep (Jan 28, 2011)

I decided to pass on the 570 husqvarna even at that lower price. Overall the hp/weight ratio is just too much to ignore when you are cutting all day. As it is now my son grabs the 7900 dolmar whenever he has the opportunity. Likewise, I can just hear all the reasons why his production is less than his old man with a lesser saw. My best option would be another 7900 but the 372XP is solid and my other smaller saws are also husky models. May take me a few weeks before I pull the trigger on either saw but thanks for all your comments.


----------

